# Hoping for a tuna trip



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

I know its early but keeping my fingers crossed. Looks like there may be a break in the seas mid next week and through the weekend. My luck, it'll probably change. Anyone thinking of going to the rigs, weather and waves permitting?


----------



## 1dime (Nov 30, 2017)

How far of a run is it to the rigs from P'cola?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

1dime said:


> How far of a run is it to the rigs from P'cola?


80 miles to the petronious


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Here is the breakdown on mileage to the rigs from Pcola Pass:

Petronius: 80 miles
Neptune 89 miles
Marlin 92 miles
Ram Powell 99 miles
Horn Mountain 109 miles
DS Ocean BlackHornet 108 miles (next to Horn Mtn)

I was at the DS Blackhornet about a week ago and it was loaded with BFT. No YFT to be found as well as others that were in the area. Strange as I fished it two weeks ago when it was near Ram Powell and caught three #100 YFT. The middle of this week brings a New Moon and I suspect that the YFT bite will be back on so I'm headed out again.

Tight Lines!


----------



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey lady j, keep me posted on what days you plan on going. We were also thinking about making the run


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Lady J said:


> Strange as I fished it two weeks ago when it was near Ram Powell and caught three #100 YFT. The


Thats alot of sushi! Sounds like a stellar day.


----------

